# Stylet



## Vladimok (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'aurai besoin d'acheter un stylet pour des applications graphique.

J'hesite entre:

- Intuos Creative Stylus
- Jot touch Pro
- Hex3 jaja

Ils sont tous aussi bon les un que les autres, malgré que le Hex3 jaja est un cran au dessus.

Mais je voudrais savoir comment il réagisse au contact de la paume de la main ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2013)

C'est à dire, je ne comprends pas vraiment bien ta question. Ça dépend du logiciel et non du stylet.

Certains logiciels de dessin ont un système de rejet de la paume, pas tous.


Je n'ai plus le nom en tête, il faudrait que je regarde ça, mais si cette fonction existe, elle est bien signalée dans la fiche de description.


----------



## Ealdu (27 Octobre 2013)

Les stylets Bluetooth ne fonctionnent qu'avec des logiciels bien précis et optimisée pour ces stylets.Il vaudrait mieux savoir avec quel logiciel tu souhaites travailler et choisir le stylet en suite.


Il y a aussi ce stylet: *Jot Script Evernote Edition Stylus.*
Pointe fine, nombreuses applications, mais vient tout juste d'être commercialisé, il n'y a pas encore de retour...


----------



## quetzal (30 Octobre 2013)

Ces accessoires ont l'air bien, notamment Jot Script Evernote Edition Stylus, mais hors de prix (surtout si l'on achète la cover qui va avec, plus la smart cover).


----------



## Vladimok (30 Octobre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> C'est à dire, je ne comprends pas vraiment bien ta question. Ça dépend du logiciel et non du stylet.
> 
> Certains logiciels de dessin ont un système de rejet de la paume, pas tous.
> 
> ...



Les stylets Hex3 jaja ou Jot touch pro avec les logiciels Procreate et Sketch boook. ?


----------



## Ealdu (30 Octobre 2013)

quetzal a dit:


> Ces accessoires ont l'air bien, notamment Jot Script Evernote Edition Stylus, mais hors de prix (surtout si l'on achète la cover qui va avec, plus la smart cover).




La cover n'est pas indispensable pour le fonctionnement du stylet 


Ils sont tous au même prix: autour de 100$. Et finalement  le script n'est pas si cher que cela...  50 environ!


On en parle aujourd'hui dans les news.


----------



## quetzal (30 Octobre 2013)

Oui, il a l'air bien ce Script. Mais qu'est-ce qui lui permet d'avoir une définition plus petite, sous 6 mm qui est la norme pour les autres ?


----------



## Ealdu (31 Octobre 2013)

Le script fonctionne grace à l'intégration d'un SDK dans les applications qui souhaitent utiliser ce stylet. Ensuite le stylet communiqué avec l'application par le Bluetooth.

Cela dépend donc du bon vouloir des éditeurs de logiciel et limite donc l'usage du stylet.


----------



## lineakd (31 Octobre 2013)

@ealdu, quand penses tu? Vas tu l'acheter?


----------



## Ealdu (31 Octobre 2013)

Je suis très tentée..... 

J'attends quelques retours et peut être un test.


----------



## Ealdu (1 Novembre 2013)

Il y a aussi ce stylet:


TruGlide Apex: Fine Point Electronic Stylus for iPad by Bob Martin ? Kickstarter

Pas de "contrainte" logiciel normalement. Il fonctionne avec toutes les applications
Je suis très réservée pour le coup.


----------



## lineakd (2 Novembre 2013)

@ealdu, merci, je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## iChe (23 Novembre 2013)

Personnellement j'utilise le stylet Jot Script d'Adonit avec l'application GoodNotes.  Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai fait une petite vidéo pour en parler (en anglais). J'ai également une autre vidéo dans laquelle je montre différentes applications, dont Notes Plus et Penultimate, toujours avec le Jot Script.


----------



## Ealdu (25 Novembre 2013)

@iChe:   Merci pour ta vidéo, mais j'avoue que l'anglais est un énorme problème pour moi.Tu peux nous faire  un retour en français sur son utilisation, ce serai sympa. 


Sur les forums (merci google traduction) les utilisateurs se plaignent de perdre des lettres voir des mots dans l'utilisation. Ceci dit cela n'est peut être qu'un problème uniquement logiciel et non lié au stylet.
Est-il confortable et précis?
Peut-on l'utiliser avec les autres logiciels, comme un stylet "normal"?
L'as-tu testé sur des logiciels de dessin?


J'hésite avec le wacom intuos creative stylus, mais je préfèrerais un mine fine comme le script.


Merci pour ton retour.


----------



## iChe (25 Novembre 2013)

Oui, désolé pour l'anglais&#8230; mais le nombre de vues me confirme que c'est une meilleure façon de faire passer son message. J'aimerai faire des sous-titres en français mais c'est beaucoup plus chronophage que prévu !

Cela dit, l'idée de la dernière vidéo c'est surtout de _montrer_ la main en train décrire. Et si l'on regarde attentivement, on ne voit pas de lettres ou de mots qui disparaissent, ce qui répond un peu à ta question. Dans mon utilisation quotidienne, majoritairement dans GoodNotes (dernière application que l'on voit), je n'ai aucun problème de ce genre à signaler.

Je trouve le stylet très précis et assez confortable (sur ce point, il mériterait d'être un poil plus lourd peut-être). Et on peut effectivement l'utiliser partout dans l'iPad, dans n'importe quelle application, y compris sur les «*vieux iPad*» qui n'ont pas le Bluetooth Low Energy. D'ailleurs, dans la vidéo, le Script est tout le temps déconnecté de l'iPad, sauf quand je montre Penultimate (qui pour moi n'est pas encore au point).

Je pense que c'est un très bon stylet pour la prise de note. Pour les artistes et le dessin, c'est une autre histoire. Dès que l'on va moins vite, on observe des phénomènes étranges (ligne tordues, perte de précision) qui pourrait gêner un dessinateur pointilleux, je suppose. Si j'ai le temps, ça pourrait être le sujet d'une prochaine vidéo, car cette question du dessin revient souvent.

N'hesite pas à me poser d'autres questions si tu souhaites que j'approfondisse des points.


----------



## Ealdu (25 Novembre 2013)

Un grand merci pour ta réponse si rapide! 

C'est sur le forum evernote que j'ai vu des commentaires très négatifs sur le script et penultimate. D'ailleurs je crois que tu y donnes ton avis!


Effectivement sur tes vidéos il fonctionne à merveille. 


J'aimerai m'en servir autant pour prendre des notes que pour dessiner avec sketchbook. 
J'ai vu aussi que le stylet est très bruyant sur la vitre de l'iPad. Est-ce agaçant?
J'utilise habituellement un stylet Dagi qui lui aussi "tape" bien ....


Enfin tu me confirmes donc que l'on peut utiliser le script sans Bluetooth sur n'importe quel logiciel?
J'utilise le logiciel colored pencil pour le dessin, il n'est relié à aucun stylet Bluetooth, je dessine avec un Wacom bamboo, pourrais-je utiliser le script?


Encore merci à toi.


----------



## iChe (25 Novembre 2013)

À propos du bruit, deux choses :

les vidéos ont tendance à amplifier le bruit relatif du stylet, surtout si on se concentre dessus ;
ne pas sous estimer le bruit de fond de certains environnements à priori silencieux tels qu'une salle de classe (je parle d'étudiant sérieux, pas de lycéens chahutés ) ou une salle de réunion : on me demande souvent si le stylet ne fait pas trop de bruit en classe, mais le fait est que, si on y fait attention, la salle elle même est déjà «*pleine de bruit*» ; ça montre d'ailleurs que notre cerveau possède un très bon filtre antibruit.

Pour les forums Evernote (que j'ai effectivement un peu spamés au début, j'essaye de faire connaitre mes modestes vidéos&#8230; :rose, il y a beaucoup de mécontents. Après, Penultimate n'est clairement pas une réussite, donc ça n'aide pas ceux qui veulent absolument passer par ça. Il semblerait aussi que certains stylets sont juste défectueux (peut-être un petit soucis de contrôle qualité avec Adonit). En tout cas, j'ai vraiment du mal à m'identifier dans tous ces problèmes !

Mais ça montre une chose : un stylet, ce n'est pas magique, et pas mal de facteurs font que selon les personnes, ça peut fonctionner plus ou moins bien.

Je confirme que ça marche sans Bluetooth. Il faut juste que le stylet soit _allumé_ ; mais pas forcément _connecté_.

En revanche, je réitère mes doutes quant au dessin. Le stylet est vraiment pensé pour la prise de note avant tout.


----------



## Ealdu (25 Novembre 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour ton retour très sérieux.

Le Wacom semble plus orienter dessin je crois. Il gère la pression...


Si une personne aussi compétente pouvait faire un retour sur l'intuos de Wacom, je serai très heureuse ! :love:


----------



## iChe (25 Novembre 2013)

Mais de rien, je suis heureux d'aider.

Pour le dessin en revanche, il ne faut pas oublier le Jot Pro, ou le Jot Touch, de Adonit également. Le Jot Pro était mon stylet précédent, et il est lui aussi excellent. Si ce n'est pas déjà fait, tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil à ma chaine, j'ai aussi fait une vidéo pour en parler ; bonus : celle là est en français !


----------



## Ealdu (25 Novembre 2013)

Je l'ai vu! Ne pas parler l'anglais est un vrai problème aujourd'hui....D'ailleurs je préfère tes vidéos en français.... Plus instructive pour moi!!!! 


Pour le jot pro je l'ai, mais je lui préfère le Dagi. Je le trouve moins réactif, pourtant il est beaucoup plus agréable et bien mieux fini.
Pour dessiner j'utilise le bamboo, avec un bout gomme, très agréable sur l'écran mais je n'aime pas la grosseur de la "mine", manque de précision.


Je ne connais pas le jot touch, mais comme je n'aime pas trop le jot, je me dirige vers le wacom intuos, à tort peut-être.


----------



## Somchay (25 Novembre 2013)

J'utilise le Jot Pro et j'en suis plutôt satisfait, le seul bémol est le contact "dur" avec l'écran que je trouve un peu désagréable par rapport à un stylo normal sur papier... Donc, quand je vois (ou plutôt entend) le bruit du Jot Script dans la vidéo, j'ai l'impression que cette sensation d'utiliser un marteau au lieu d'un stylo doit être encore pire ! De ce côté là, le stylet inclu avec les tablettes Samsung est beaucoup plus naturel à l'utilisation, essayé dans un aéroport où la tablette Galaxy était en démonstration : pointe ultra fine et très douce au toucher... Aussi, je me demande qu'elles sont les contraintes techniques qui empêchent aux constructeurs de proposer l'équivalent pour iPad, étant loin de vouloir shifter vers Samsung !

D'autre part, j'ai téléchargé la version gratuite de GoodNotes pour essai, et c'est vrai que c'est une très bonne appli. Malgré tout, pas encore sûr qu'à l'utilisation elle soit pour moi plus performante que celle que j'utilise actuellement : Ghostwriter.  En fait, c'est la fonction "formes automatiques" qui me fait hésiter en faveur de GoodNotes, c'est vraiment très pratique lorsqu'on insère des schémas entre les notes, mais pour la prise de note elle-même, je suis déjà habitué au système de Ghostwriter qui est très performant pour moi


----------



## iChe (26 Novembre 2013)

Somchay a dit:


> J'utilise le Jot Pro et j'en suis plutôt satisfait, le seul bémol est le contact "dur" avec l'écran que je trouve un peu désagréable par rapport à un stylo normal sur papier... Donc, quand je vois (ou plutôt entend) le bruit du Jot Script dans la vidéo, j'ai l'impression que cette sensation d'utiliser un marteau au lieu d'un stylo doit être encore pire !


C'est pourtant clairement l'inverse. La sensation est beaucoup plus molle, la pointe est encore mieux amortie sur le Script. Encore une fois, attention à ne pas faire trop vite lien entre le bruit des différentes vidéo et ce que pourrait être la sensation réelle.

Quant à l'outil « forme » de GoodNotes, c'est vrai que c'est très pratique !

Bien surveiller GoodNotes, la prochaine mise à jour est majeure est apporte son lot de nouveautés.


----------



## Ealdu (26 Novembre 2013)

Et bien moi j'ai pris une Samsung galaxy note et c'est un vrai plaisir de l'utiliser avec un stylet. Prise de note et dessin, le stylet réagit vite, précis et en plus avec des fonctions supplémentaires comme la gomme, le découpage....

Le gros soucis est le choix des logiciels qui restent très restraint dans le playstore.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord un vrai stylet intelligent avec l'iPad ferait de cette tablette une merveille.


@iChe: je suis en train de redécouvrir GoodNotes grâce à toi.
Habituellement j'utilise Notes plus qui est un logiciel très complet mais moins simple d'utilisation.


----------



## iChe (26 Novembre 2013)

Il est clair qu'un stylet conçu dès le début avec la tablette, c'est une bien meilleure solution. Mais voila la situation aujourd'hui : d'un coté des excellents stylets conçu de pair avec la machine, mais avec une offre logiciel objectivement moins bonne, de l'autre, une quantité incroyable d'applications de qualité, mais il faut « bricoler » pour avoir un stylet.

Heureux de pouvoir apporter quelque chose sur GoodNotes en tout cas !

D'ailleurs pour ceux que ça intéresse, je suis à deux doigts d'acheter le nouveau Pencil de FiftyThree si assez de personnes sont intéressées par mes reviews. Donc n'hersiez pas à partager, c'est cadeaux ! Et on va voir ou cette petite expérience de YouTuber du dimanche nous mène.


----------



## Ealdu (26 Novembre 2013)

Pour le Pencil de FiftyThree le gros reproche, c'est qu'il ne fonctionne qu'avec une seule applications la FiftyThree!!!

Beaucoup trop restraint. 
Je trouve qu'ils exagèrent un peu: achat in-app très cher et maintenant le stylet.
Pourtant leur rendu d'aquarelle est bluffant.


Et le Wacom  intuos .... Tu veux pas le tester????


----------



## iChe (26 Novembre 2013)

Oui et non pour la « fermeture » du Pencil : si c'est un excellent stylet avec Paper, c'est probablement un très bon stylet partout ailleurs. Comme le Script, qui fonctionne très bien partout. Et qui sait, peut-être que FiftyThree va sortir un SDK !

Pour tester d'autre produits il me faudrait un budget. :hein: Alors sauf si je deviens le Norman des stylets avec des pubs dans mes videos (le premier n'arrivera pas, et je préfère éviter le deuxième), ça va être difficile !


----------



## Ealdu (26 Novembre 2013)

Hé! Je tente....    



Le pencil fonctionnera effectivement comme un stylet simple, mais son intérêt réside surtout dans l'usage de la gomme à l'opposer de la mine.
(Cela fonctionne sur Samsung est c'est génial!)


----------



## quetzal (27 Novembre 2013)

@Ealdu Puisque tu utilise un DAGI, peux-tu m'expliquer la forme de ce stylet ? Sur le site, je vois un espèce de cercle transparent sous la point du stylet. Cela parait assez étrange. Quelle fonction a ce cercle ? 

Le stylet parait plus fin, ou d'une texture différent des autres, ce qui peut le rendre intéressant. Mais en réalité, quelle est la finesse du trait ? Est-elle supérieure à celle d'un stylet normal ?

Merci.


----------



## Ealdu (27 Novembre 2013)

quetzal a dit:


> @Ealdu Puisque tu utilise un DAGI, peux-tu m'expliquer la forme de ce stylet ? Sur le site, je vois un espèce de cercle transparent sous la point du stylet. Cela parait assez étrange. Quelle fonction a ce cercle ?
> 
> Le stylet parait plus fin, ou d'une texture différent des autres, ce qui peut le rendre intéressant. Mais en réalité, quelle est la finesse du trait ? Est-elle supérieure à celle d'un stylet normal ?
> 
> Merci.





Le Dagi est un stylet à palette, comme le jot par exemple.
Ce que tu appelles le cercle transparent est en fait une palette qui fait le contact pour l'écriture.
Le corps est en métal, la palette est montée sur un ressort ce qui permet un contact avec l'écran quelques soit le mouvement. La palette est transparente ce qui permet de voir ce que l'on écrit.
Il fonctionne très bien, pour moi mieux que le jot (mais c'est un avis perso).
On le trouve maintenant en France à un prix correcte une vingtaine d'euros.


La largeur de trait lui dépend du logiciel que tu utilises, pas du stylet.


Tu peux voir sur Youtube des vidéos de démonstrations.


----------



## iChe (30 Novembre 2013)

Ealdu a dit:


> @iChe:   Merci pour ta vidéo, mais j'avoue que l'anglais est un énorme problème pour moi.Tu peux nous faire  un retour en français sur son utilisation, ce serai sympa.


Ma dernière vidéo dispose maintenant de sous-titres en français.


----------



## Ealdu (1 Décembre 2013)

Merci


----------



## Ealdu (3 Décembre 2013)

Le stylet Wacom intuos est à moins 40% chez Amazon aujourd'hui seulement.

Il est proposé à moins de 60, livrable immédiatement, port gratuit.


----------



## Gwen (3 Décembre 2013)

Tu as un lien, je n'ai pas trouvé ?


----------



## Ealdu (3 Décembre 2013)

Voici le lien:


Wacom Intuos Creative Stylet pour Ecran Tactile Bleu: Amazon.fr: Informatique

J'ai trouvé la promo en sélectionnant l'intuos chez amazon.
L'info a été donnée sur Mac4ever également.
Il y a aussi des tablettes wacom. Il faut faire vite cela ne dure que quelques heures.



_Édit:_
Mon lien mène sur le prix normal, passe par Mac4ever!


----------



## iChe (5 Décembre 2013)

Ealdu a dit:


> Merci



Pour en finir avec le Jot Script, voici comme promis (avec sous-titres français) ma deuxième vidéo après 30 jours d'utilisation. J'espère que c'est utile ! N'hésitez pas à partager si vous aimez. 

30 days with the Jot Script - YouTube


----------



## Gwen (5 Décembre 2013)

Pour les amateurs de stylet, voilà la version ultime de l'outil. Le stylet le plus polyvalent avec pointe normale, pointe fine et pinceau.

YuFu: The Stylus Perfected. Pressure Sensitive Fine Tip by Jon Atherton ? Kickstarter

Un super projet que pour ma part j'ai déjà soutenu


----------



## iChe (5 Décembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Pour les amateurs de stylet, voilà la version ultime de l'outil. Le stylet le plus polyvalent avec pointe normale, pointe fine et pinceau.
> 
> YuFu: The Stylus Perfected. Pressure Sensitive Fine Tip by Jon Atherton ? Kickstarter
> 
> Un super projet que pour ma part j'ai déjà soutenu


Super, merci pour l'info, j'ai également participé !


----------



## Ealdu (5 Décembre 2013)

iChe a dit:


> Pour en finir avec le Jot Script, voici comme promis (avec sous-titres français) ma deuxième vidéo après 30 jours d'utilisation. J'espère que c'est utile ! N'hésitez pas à partager si vous aimez.
> 
> 30 days with the Jot Script - YouTube



Bon retour sur le script!  Merci pour ton travail.
C'est visiblement un bon stylet de prise de note qui mérite que l'on s'y intéresse.


@gwen:  je ne sais pas si finalement tu as trouvé la promo pour la wacom, mais là tu as trouvé un "sacré" stylet avec le YuFu!


----------



## wildtiger (7 Décembre 2013)

iChe a dit:


> Super, merci pour l'info, j'ai également participé !





gwen a dit:


> Pour les amateurs de stylet, voilà la version ultime de l'outil. Le stylet le plus polyvalent avec pointe normale, pointe fine et pinceau.
> 
> YuFu: The Stylus Perfected. Pressure Sensitive Fine Tip by Jon Atherton ? Kickstarter
> 
> Un super projet que pour ma part j'ai déjà soutenu



Hello, 

vous avez pris quel stylet, le Focus ou le Pro ? 
Il donne bien envie !


----------



## iChe (7 Décembre 2013)

J'ai pris le Focus ; ça me semble être un juste milieu, d'autant que je ne suis pas un artiste, et puis à force mon budget stylet à totalement explosé, donc


----------



## wildtiger (7 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour ton retour, je viens de voir tes vidéos sur youtube, c'est très instructif ! 

Continue, j'ai même l'impression que ton anglais devient plus fluide au fil des vidéos ^^


----------



## iChe (7 Décembre 2013)

wildtiger a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour, je viens de voir tes vidéos sur youtube, c'est très instructif !
> 
> Continue, j'ai même l'impression que ton anglais devient plus fluide au fil des vidéos ^^


Heureux que tu trouves ça intéressant ! 

Pour l'accent, il me semblait bien que c'était un poil mieux, mais je ne savais pas si c'était une réalité ou juste une impression (et puis c'est pas très agréable de s'écouter, c'est même encore pire en anglais).


----------



## wildtiger (7 Décembre 2013)

nan nan c'est pas juste toi lol 
Bon c bon j'ai commandé la focus, faut maintenant s'armer de patience pour avril 2014 ! Ca fait long !


----------



## Gwen (7 Décembre 2013)

Moi, j'ai pris le PRO ART SET (99$)


----------



## wildtiger (10 Décembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, j'ai pris le PRO ART SET (99$)



Merci pour ton retour, avec ton métier l'investissement se justifie 

Il faut juste bien utiliser les apps recommandés parce que sinon le yufu devient un banal stylet.


----------



## Somchay (14 Décembre 2013)

Je trouve que l'utilisation d'un stylet serait encore plus profitable si les notes manuscrites pouvaient être reconnues et transcrites sous forme de texte d'imprimerie : relecture plus facile et aussi une plus grande possibilité de partage sans imposer aux autres de devoir "déchiffrer" pour comprendre...  

Aussi, qu'elles sont les applis les plus performantes dans ce domaine ? Je crois que writepad et phatpad se concurrencent sur ce point, sont-elles réellement performantes et utilisable dans le concret ? Ou il y en a-t-il d'autres plus récentes et encore mieux ?


----------



## iChe (15 Décembre 2013)

Je n'utilise pas ces technologies au quotidien (car j'écris des maths, essentiellement), mais j'ai testé Memo (gratuit), et c'est presque à chaque fois un sans-faute, alors que j'écris plutôt mal. Si on veut une vraie application de prise de note avec la technologie de Memo intégrée, Notes Plus la propose au sein de l'application en temps qu'achat in-app.

Pour un aperçu rapide de ce que donne Memo, on le voit au travail au tout début de cette video sur la prise de note. Des sous-titres français sont disponibles.


----------



## Somchay (15 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour la réponse, je vais donc commencer avec Memo puisqu'il est gratuit l'histoire de voir comment ça se passe 

Ayant regardé la video du lien fourni, et pour revenir sur les discutions concernant le Jot Script, si je comprend bien, vous ne l'utilisez jamais connecté en Bluetooth à cause de l'offset et ce, quelquesoit l'appli de prise de note ? Mais n'est-ce pas réducteur pour ce stylet qui est justement fait pour améliorer la prise de notes en étant connecté, je veux dire, ne perdons nous pas justement l'avantage de ce stylet par rapport aux autres sans connection possible comme le Jot Pro par exemple ???


----------



## iChe (15 Décembre 2013)

Très bonne remarque. Deux points de réponse.

Premièrement, même déconnecté, le Jot Script est bien meilleur en terme de feeling. Je pense que c'est important, la façon dont on a le stylet en main et l'impression que l'on a quand on écrit avec. Le Jot Script bat clairement le disque en plastique du Pro, qui, s'il est une astucieuse solution, ne fait pas le poids face à la vraie « mine » du Script.

Deuxièmement, le fait que je ne le connecte pas aux applications, en particulier GoodNotes, n'est pas définitif. Les applications doivent juste tenir compte du SDK. C'est d'ailleurs le cas de GoodNotes dont la prochaine version sort dans quelques jours ! J'aurai l'occasion de faire une vidéo à ce sujet, mais d'ici quelques mois, pour être large, toutes les bonnes applications seront mises à jour et géreront le Script parfaitement, il pourra donc exprimer tout son potentiel.


----------



## Somchay (25 Décembre 2013)

iChe a dit:


> Bien surveiller GoodNotes, la prochaine mise à jour est majeure est apporte son lot de nouveautés.



Un peu dégoûté... Acheté la version payante de GoodNotes 3 en vue de la sortie imminente de GoodNotes 4, alors que la version gratuite suffisait en fait à mes besoins... Et voilà que GoodNotes 4 est payante à nouveau, même pour les utilisateurs de GoodNotes 3 

Et où sont les nouveautés majeures? Il n'y a apparemment rien de changé à part un graphisme arrangé façon ios7


----------



## iChe (25 Décembre 2013)

Somchay a dit:


> Un peu dégoûté... Acheté la version payante de GoodNotes 3 en vue de la sortie imminente de GoodNotes 4, alors que la version gratuite suffisait en fait à mes besoins... Et voilà que GoodNotes 4 est payante à nouveau, même pour les utilisateurs de GoodNotes 3
> 
> Et où sont les nouveautés majeures? Il n'y a apparemment rien de changé à part un graphisme arrangé façon ios7


Synchronisation iCloud, version universelle compatible iPhone, synchronisation améliorée avec les service de cloud, sous-dossier, gestion du Jot Script pour ne citer que des améliorations « visibles ». J'en parle dans l'une de mes dernières vidéos. 

Mais ce n'est pas tout, le plus important c'est dans les coulisses, l'application a été totalement réécrite. C'est très loin d'être sans effet pour l'utilisateur si on y regarde de plus près ; chez moi l'application avec ses documents passe de 1,5 Go à moins de 500 Mo ! Quoi qu'il en soit, pour plus de détail sur ce que contient cette mise à jour, voir les explications dans cet article.

Enfin, pour ceux qui ont acheté GN 3 juste avant la sortie de la version 4, il est toujours possible de demande un remboursement à Apple. Ça ne coûte qu'un mail et ça à une chance très non nul d'aboutir !


----------



## Vladimok (22 Février 2014)

Qui a essayé le intuos creative stylus ?

Intuos Creative Stylus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h32 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Moi, j'ai pris le PRO ART SET (99$)



De quel marque parles-tu ?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2014)

J'ai le intuos. Il est pas mal. L'embout est un peu gros, mais je trouve qu'il arrive a faire de vrais plein et délié contrairement aux autre stylets connectés.


----------



## Vladimok (1 Mars 2014)

J'hesite entre:

https://adonit.net/jot/touch/
HEX3 JaJa - Pressure Sensitive Stylus - Precision Teflon Tip | HEX3
http://www.hex3.co/products/yufu
(Version Pro)

Le Wacom, la pointe me parais trop grosse.

Vos avis ......... ?


----------



## fabio (20 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un a un avis sur le rotring 800+ ?


----------

